

GreenAddress: 'White paper' and other updates - jkozera
http://blog.greenaddress.it/2014/04/05/firstpost-updates/
Hi! I&#x27;m one of the guys who designed GreenAddress and I think such technical document (&#x27;white paper&#x27;) could be of interest to some people.
======
BrokenPipe
Direct link to the document, in pdf
[http://ghgreenaddress.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/greenaddre...](http://ghgreenaddress.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/greenaddressp2sh2of2hd-3.pdf)

